# TRIFECTA: New price on TRIFECTA Elite!



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

TRIFECTA: We are pleased to announce some updates to our product offerings for the 2011+ Cruze and the 2012+ Sonic with the 1.4L Turbo (LUJ/LUV) engine, effective immediately! TRIFECTA Elite service is now available via WOT-Tuning for $398 retail instead of $588. We are also eliminating the Advantage+ product tier. There is no change to the TRIFECTA Advantage calibration pricing.










When a customer buys TRIFECTA, they are tapping into over 6 years of 1.4L Turbo (LUJ/LUV) calibration experience. No other company has calibrated as many Chevrolet Cruze or Chevrolet Sonic vehicles, with experience calibrating stock vehicles all the way to fully upgraded turbochargers.

TRIFECTA has always prided itself on offering complete, ongoing, remote-calibration and individualization to customers that purchase the TRIFECTA Elite product. Process and support infrastructure improvements and consolidation have led to both a lower overhead and better ability to provide excellent service to our customers. Additionally, the market spoke to us about price when we set sales records, moving the TRIFECTA Elite product at the recent Black Friday special.

*Moving forward there will be the following TRIFECTA products:*

*2011 - Present Chevrolet Cruze (LUJ/LUV)*

$298 + s/h - TRIFECTA Advantage Calibration for 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze (LUJ/LUV)
$398 + s/h - TRIFECTA Elite Calibration for 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze (LUJ/LUV)

*2012 - Present Chevrolet Sonic (LUJ/LUV)*

$298 + s/h - TRIFECTA Advantage Calibration for 2012+ Chevrolet Sonic (LUV)
$398 + s/h - TRIFECTA Elite Calibration for 2012+ Chevrolet Sonic (LUV)

*What's the difference between the two products?*

*Advantage* = Meant for 100% stock vehicles. No individualization or support for parts that do not function on factory calibration (if you have such modifications, be sure to check with us prior to placing order). No remote tuning.

*Elite* = Same as Advantage, however, we will individualize the calibration for parts already installed at the time of purchase and provide updates for modifications installed after the fact. Full diagnostic log review when needed. This package is the premium full support package.

*Both Advantage and Elite include a flash loader device

*View these products in our Store!

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo
2012+ Chevrolet Sonic - 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Does the TRIFECTA Advantage Calibration for 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze make the car run cooler my scan gauge says 230 sometimes before it drops. Will it also get ride of what feels to me like a surging turbo issue not at full throttle but like half way.


----------

